# can't access iphoto library



## hiwateres (Feb 5, 2008)

I was burning some photos from iphoto onto a cd. When I tried to go back to the iphoto library, the screen would not show the whole library with its filmrolls and thumbnails. It's showing only one photo at a time and seems to be in the slideshow mode. Even after I click on "library" it doesn't return to the library.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, this should do it for you. In the bottom right hand corner of the iPhoto window is a slider. This affects the size of the photos in the main window. Slide it to the right, they photos get bigger, slide it to the left, they get smaller. See if that fixes your problem.


----------

